# Newsflash!



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Fresh from the Walnut Valley Festival in Winfield, Kansas. Our own Don Alder has just won First Place in the International Fingerstyle Guitar Competition!:smilie_flagge17:

CONGRAT'S DON!!!!!!!

*Finger Style Guitar Competition:*

*Don Alder* from British Columbia, Canada FIRST place 
*Tim Thompson* from Tennessee Second place 
*Dan Bliss* from Kansas Third place 

Don chose the Triggs Flat Top Guitar by Triggs Guitars of Lawrence, KS as his prize. Oh plus he gets $3000 cash and some other neat stuff.


----------

